# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Czerwona plamka na oku

## gajderowicz

Witam serdecznie . Mój problem trwa już dosyć długo tzn. jakieś 15 miesięcy . Mam czerwona plamke na twardowce od wewnętrznej strony.Nie pamiętam abym się wcześniej uderzyła w oko . Plamka czasem jest prawie niewidoczna a czasami wyglądam jak wampir :Mad:  . Byłam już u okulisty , który stwierdził że jest to zapalenie oka , przepisał mi krople z antybiotykiem jednakże nie pomogły. Wie może ktoś co to jest , jak to leczyć .? Załączam  zdjęcia oka , mam nadzieje że znacie odpowiedź  :Wink: 


ImageShack Album - 3 images

----------


## SklepOptilus_pl

Witam Wszystkich na forum :Smile:  Jeżeli chodzi o tą plamkę,t tak czy inaczej byłeś u okulisty,więc on najlepiej wie co należy z tym zrobić. Możesz napisać jak długo stosujesz te krople i jak się nazywają? Zawsze możesz udać się na wizyte do innego okulisty.

----------

